# Exposed tattoos and employment



## Sgf (Jan 14, 2014)

Do exposed tattoos on hands or neck affect employment as an arborist? I have my forearms done and it's never been a problem when they show so I'm just curious how heavily I can get tattooed.

Thanks all


----------



## Sgf (Jan 14, 2014)

May I ask why you see tattoos being related to a lack of intelligence? I am simply curious to your reasoning. For me I enjoy getting them and am an artist and like marking milestones from my life and it has nothing to do with my I.Q.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2014)

Del_ said:


> I see tattoos as a kind of pre-employment I.Q. test.
> 
> 
> If I was running a carnival, it would be different.



So I guess you wouldn't be feeling my lip diskus and stack of neck rings either then, eh? Damn.


----------



## Sgf (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha well that's more than understandable face tattoos tend to be a bit much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't have a problem with tattoos except if there offensive. Had a guy that had a swasdica on his calf. He wore long pants all the time so no body seen it so I didn't care.

I did have a guy come for a interview that had dreadlocks, big gauged ears and full sleeves and his neck was completely tattooed. I didn't hire him. If it was just gauged ears or dreadlocks or tattoos by themselves I may have Giving him a chance but I think my customers would have freaked seeing him walking around on jobs. Plus his only work experience was working at a po rn shop.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have tattoos and I am a loser !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 14, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I have tattoos and I am a loser !



Quit blaming the tattoos


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Quit blaming the tattoos
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


I am also an idiot !


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 14, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I don't have a problem with tattoos except if there offensive. Had a guy that had a swasdica on his calf. He wore long pants all the time so no body seen it so I didn't care.



He had a what? Is that short for a Swedish **** on his calf? If I knew it was there I'd care even if I couldn't see it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2014)

It was a swastika. He had it kinda hidden with tattoos all around it. I knew he was a pagan when I hired him.

I don't care what for tattoo someone has as long as if it's offensive it's not visible. Just like I don't care what someone does afyer work hours as long as they come to work everyday sober.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was a swastika. He had it kinda hidden with tattoos all around it. I knew he was a pagan when I hired him.
> 
> I don't care what for tattoo someone has as long as if it's offensive it's not visible. Just like I don't care what someone does afyer work hours as long as they come to work everyday sober.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Something tells me I'd have to be hammered to work for you. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Something tells me I'd have to be hammered to work for you. Just saying. Lol.


Something tells me you can find just about any reason to be hammered just saying


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Something tells me you can find just about any reason to be hammered just saying



Yeah, but the lawn guy that says huskys are junk would really set me off. Lol


----------



## Zale (Jan 14, 2014)

Kids today with their tattoos don't understand clients can have a negative reaction to how they look. If I had two prospects that are both equally qualified, one with and one without tattoos, I would hire the one without.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but the lawn guy that says huskys are junk would really set me off. Lol


There not junk at all !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

I refuse to go neck hands or face ! I will however cover all other areas as I see fit , that way I can cover them up , besides my wife asked me to stay away from the areas that are exposed in a suit so I respect that !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 14, 2014)

Del_ said:


> I can trace my bias back to the day a fellow applied for a job with red flags tattooed on his forehead.
> 
> He may have just passed a milestone, but it seemed too personal a question to ask.
> 
> ...



What were the flags supposed to mean?

Last month we were at the range and in comes this freak with G's ( Glock fan) tattooed on both of his temples.

Me? I just stick to having my nails done.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What were the flags supposed to mean?
> 
> Last month we were at the range and in comes this freak with G's ( Glock fan) tattooed on both of his temples.
> 
> Me? I just stick to having my nails done.




BRING BACK THE LIP DISC!


----------



## Sgf (Jan 14, 2014)

Zale said:


> Kids today with their tattoos don't understand clients can have a negative reaction to how they look. If I had two prospects that are both equally qualified, one with and one without tattoos, I would hire the one without.



I absolutely understand that, but I also notice it's becoming an outdated opinion and less and less people correlate tattoos with the negative stereotypes that come along with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 14, 2014)

Sgf said:


> I absolutely understand that, but I also notice it's becoming an outdated opinion and less and less people correlate tattoos with the negative stereotypes that come along with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seems like a fad that this generation is going to regret in a few more years.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> If you had a good tramp stamp maybe some customers would like that.


As long as it's on a hot chick's backside and not 101s backside.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Jan 14, 2014)

Sgf said:


> I absolutely understand that, but I also notice it's becoming an outdated opinion and less and less people correlate tattoos with the negative stereotypes that come along with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It might be becoming a outdated opinion but most of my clients over 60 still have a couple years left in them.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jan 14, 2014)

Tattoos have come a long way from the old days. I've seen pieces of art and pieces of trash. You can definitely tell a lot about a person by looking at their tattoos. A large, complete tattoo shows dedication and most likely financial investment. That person cares enough about some things. However, a guy with a ton of smaller, random bad tattoos spread out over every inch is usually fairly impulsive and prone to questionable decision making. 



I have both


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 14, 2014)

I normally hide my tacs by wearing long sleeves. But 30 years ago tattoo's had a stigma about them. Their a lot more socially excepted these days. It'd be nice if your whole crew looked like Mormons, But out here anyway lots of crews look pretty rough sometimes. Costumers don't as a rule socialize with the crews much anyway. I try to be pretty clean cut looking these days, but I have a fowl mouth at times. Seem to really bother bosses when you let out a loud"" mother f ing" in a quit neighborhood.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Seems like a fad that this generation is going to regret in a few more years.


What about the good ole boys with tats? Wouldn't hire them either? Think they regret them? I know firefighters that are 60 still getting tattoos, on their neck! Are they not hireable because of their tats. Seems to me the fad has been around since, well forever, and doesn't change a person and if someone wants to judge them for them then that person doesn't deserve to have a potential great employee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 15, 2014)

Youngbuck20 said:


> What about the good ole boys with tats? Wouldn't hire them either? Think they regret them? I know firefighters that are 60 still getting tattoos, on their neck! Are they not hireable because of their tats. Seems to me the fad has been around since, well forever, and doesn't change a person and if someone wants to judge them for them then that person doesn't deserve to have a potential great employee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Did you see where I said anything about not hiring them? I think this job its almost expected! It used to be a lot less common to be tatted up, now every dork, schoolboy, mommas boy and wannabe tough girl has them. Fad. I went in to my insurance company to do some paperwork and the front desk girl has purple/pink hair, kinda cute. Talked to her for a couple minutes and she was telling me how it would be a shame to be judged by the way she looks. Typical attention whore generation, look at me, look at me but don't judge me.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 15, 2014)

Now a lip diskus would show some real dedication!!!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Did you see where I said anything about not hiring them? I think this job its almost expected! It used to be a lot less common to be tatted up, now every dork, schoolboy, mommas boy and wannabe tough girl has them. Fad. I went in to my insurance company to do some paperwork and the front desk girl has purple/pink hair, kinda cute. Talked to her for a couple minutes and she was telling me how it would be a shame to be judged by the way she looks. Typical attention whore generation, look at me, look at me but don't judge me.


Haha I think your getting attention whore, dork, schoolboy and mommas boy mixed up with people who just like tattoos. Their are some dummies out there who like you said don't want to be judged but are outfitted with **** to make people judge them. I agree that a good percentage of arborists/fallers/foresters have tats that's why I'm kinda surprised by the general consensus of this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Haha I think your getting attention whore, dork, schoolboy and mommas boy mixed up with people who just like tattoos. Their are some dummies out there who like you said don't want to be judged but are outfitted with **** to make people judge them. I agree that a good percentage of arborists/fallers/foresters have tats that's why I'm kinda surprised by the general consensus of this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Calling them tats is gay !


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Calling them tats is gay !


 Calling immigrants "aliens" isn't?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Calling immigrants "aliens" isn't?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I call them little brown people


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I call them little brown people


Haha what if they are yellow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 15, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Now a lip diskus would show some real dedication!!!



So would a big nose ring! Something about the size that gets put on a bull.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 16, 2014)

Is this about tattoos and employment, or how cool ink is?

Most employers dont care, if ya do your job. However, every crew member visible to customers represents the business. A contractor buddy of mine missed out on a big money job because delicate past customer wasn't comfortable with his two employees with tats and piercings. (potential repeat customer told me herself)

Customer relations has an impact on a service business.

Many customers grew up in an age when only ex-military and criminals had tattoos. If looking for an argument, give them grief.


----------



## futbalfantic (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm all for tats but my thinking is this. If someone gets a tat that cannot be easily covered (ie: hands, neck, face) they are making the statement they do not care what society thinks about them (or likes it) and will act accordingly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 17, 2014)

futbalfantic said:


> I'm all for tats but my thinking is this. If someone gets a tat that cannot be easily covered (ie: hands, neck, face) they are making the statement they do not care what society thinks about them (or likes it) and will act accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Oh yeah. My great uncle had a blurry globe and anchor on his forearm. (got it in China in the 1920's) As I was a kid, it was explained to me it meant he was a more important citizen than most. Can still see it on the big forearm as I sat on his lap.

A scorpion tat on the side of yer face means something too...

My father and uncle didnt get any while they were in the navy and air force. Didnt want to be getting into bar room scraps over service branch "pride" they said. They still did though.

Close friend of mine is covered in tattoos. Hes a tattoo artist and night club bouncer. Confessed he didnt care much for receptionist at accountants office with lots of facial piercings and a gremlin that peaks out from her collar. She was only there a month.

Regarding employment - difficult to cry for a raise or bonus to fix car, feed hungry baby, with thou$and$ in body art. Priorities and judgement.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jan 17, 2014)

If a guys a jerk, he's a jerk. Most people don't need to read a tattoo to tell them if they are comfortable with a person. If somebody doesn't want to hire me because of my tattoos, I'm not necessarily dying to work for that person. I've turned down work, while starving, because it was unethical. Losing a job here and there, if ever, because of tattoos won't break me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 17, 2014)

Whoever mentioned tattoos and dreds. Tattoos can't get stuck in a chipper or chain saw, and if they were white they shouldn't have dreads in the first place. I am covered in tattoos and almost nothing is visible if I have a short sleeve tee shirt on. All back chest and ribs. I do have one tattoo on my hand though. Its my wedding ring. This goes back to tattoos not getting stuck in the chipper/ saw/ large branch.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 17, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Whoever mentioned tattoos and dreds. if they were white they shouldn't have dreads in the first place.


Well that's a dumb thing to say,you must be retarded


----------



## kyle goddard (Jan 17, 2014)

How about a frount porch. Anyone seen this before. One could inhale all kinds of crap.


----------



## kyle goddard (Jan 17, 2014)

Seen this on fb. . I guess ya couldn't chew tobacco either. Flippin morons.


----------



## kyle goddard (Jan 17, 2014)

I had plugs bf. Five eighths. . Haven't had em in for years. I can still manage to get a beiner throught. Just to freak my kids out.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 18, 2014)

NCTREE said:


> Well that's a dumb thing to say,you must be retarded


Go smoke another one Cheech. Just never thought dreads belonged on white people.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 18, 2014)

kyle goddard said:


> Seen this on fb. . I guess ya couldn't chew tobacco either. Flippin morons.



Damn Photoshop.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2014)

I got my tats and piercings to express my individuality, by doing exactly what everybody else was doing. J/K, depends on the level of civilian interaction. If u'r the guy in the tree all day, w'ever. If u'r the guy bidding the job to middle aged soccer moms, maybe not so much


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't have much to add to this conversation except... I'm kinda shocked at the amount of ignorant, discriminate, and just downright closed minded responses this thread has generated.  Really?... I figured the arborist community to be alot more intelligent than some of the crap I've read on this convo. And as far as white dudes with dreads goes... Hmmmmm, how bout Bernd Strasser? Pfffffftttttt... Prolly be pretty interesting to see half of the **** talkers on this thread go up against him in the canopies huh? But, meh. What do I know?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a older lady tell the woman on my forearm was beautiful , then proceeded to tell me that that's what she looked like as a younger woman , I looked at her then my arm and said well she'll catch up to you as I get older , I think the joke missed its mark !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> I don't have much to add to this conversation except... I'm kinda shocked at the amount of ignorant, discriminate, and just downright closed minded responses this thread has generated.  Really?... I figured the arborist community to be alot more intelligent than some of the crap I've read on this convo. And as far as white dudes with dreads goes... Hmmmmm, how bout Bernd Strasser? Pfffffftttttt... Prolly be pretty interesting to see half of the **** talkers on this thread go up against him in the canopies huh? But, meh. What do I know?


LOL well ya can't stop there ya my as well single a few people out so we know what were dealing with


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

N


treeclimber101 said:


> LOL well ya can't stop there ya my as well single a few people out so we know what were dealing with


Nahhhhhh, I think the ones that I speak of are preeeeeetty obvious haha!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

I take it your a supporter of tattoos


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I take it your a supporter of tattoos


Yeah I suppose you could say that considering I have a decent collection so far haha. But, by no means am I just a defender of tattooed people. I know plenty of em that are brainless. Funny thing is though... I know just as many flat liners in the head category that are tattoo free. Dumb is dumb haha. Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

I think my wife is smitten because she's still hot enough and young enough to be called a tramp , so she got the stamp




me I just stick to the hidden areas


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

I think I could put strasser In a baby bjorn and wear him on my back and climb a tree , he's a little dude built to be quick , I wanna see him push a 40" piece of wood off a snap cut , then I'd be impressed


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha, fair enough. 


treeclimber101 said:


> I think I could put strasser In a baby bjorn and wear him on my back and climb a tree , he's a little dude built to be quick , I wanna see him push a 40" piece of wood off a snap cut , then I'd be impressed


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Haha, fair enough.


But my only point was, he IS a badass. Undeniable. And I kinda doubt something as trivial as the way he chooses to wear his hair has much to do with anything really.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes trees seem to be afraid of him !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2014)

This is my crew , hector , Juan Carlos and Tito









Tito and Juan Carlos don't play nice with each other


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 18, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is my crew , hector , Juan Carlos and Tito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> I don't have much to add to this conversation except... I'm kinda shocked at the amount of ignorant, discriminate, and just downright closed minded responses this thread has generated.  Really?... I figured the arborist community to be alot more intelligent than some of the crap I've read on this convo. And as far as white dudes with dreads goes... Hmmmmm, how bout Bernd Strasser? Pfffffftttttt... Prolly be pretty interesting to see half of the **** talkers on this thread go up against him in the canopies huh? But, meh. What do I know?


stick around it gets worse


----------



## greg storms (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Lmfao!!!


hey, are (their) pants saggin'??
if so, send them to New Orleans where we need a guard to watch the equipment as we work...


----------



## just1 (Jan 19, 2014)

You guys have a good point I am starting my own tree service and I am coverd with ink hands , arms , legs , chest , gauged ears and long hair so I send my clean cut brother to talk to potential clients in person especially older people they don't seem to care after they see me up in the tree tops running a saw or after everything is finished and cleaned up but I don't want a bad first impression


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 19, 2014)

I dont have any tats but I dont mind them to much. Although I have to admit I would prolly shy away from hiring people with certian tats. Pot leaves,swastikas, naked women (real ones are welcome) are a few tats I dont want around. I actually have a bit of an issue with face piercings and those damn ear gauges.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 19, 2014)

just1 said:


> You guys have a good point I am starting my own tree service and I am coverd with ink hands , arms , legs , chest , gauged ears and long hair so I send my clean cut brother to talk to potential clients in person especially older people they don't seem to care after they see me up in the tree tops running a saw or after everything is finished and cleaned up but I don't want a bad first impression


this post wasnt there when I wrote my post. My referance to the ear gauges is not a reply to your post.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone else rocking the wedding band tat?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 19, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Anyone else rocking the wedding band tat?


I was gonna but the tattoo guy said my hands are to tough for a ring tattoo to last long and still look good.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to help lug a local "honky-tonk" style, country-rock band around the area and got to see some interesting things 
..occasionally....

one of them would likely be one of my alltime favorite tattoos.
Guy had a pretty decent looking "old School" rectangular body 
wristwatch inked on his wrist.
before I got a chance at good look at it (dim light and in a bar crowd ) ,
I asked him what time was it set to.

" 3:30 man, Quittin' time! " was his reply.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sgf said:


> Do exposed tattoos on hands or neck affect employment as an arborist? I have my forearms done and it's never been a problem when they show so I'm just curious how heavily I can get tattooed.
> 
> Thanks all



Your decision to get tattoo's have no bearing on my decision to hire/not hire....just saying.


Scott (do I need to justify whom I hire) B


----------



## just1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not to worried about it Ace everyone is allowd an opinion n I got them ( gauges) when I was 15 if faced with the same choice now I wouldn't do it but the ink I love n I find that the guys who work the hardest for me are the ones that look like they have had a ruff run


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2014)

[quote="LegDeLimber, post: 4657076, member: quote]
Guy had a pretty decent looking "old School" rectangular body.[/quote]
You should edit that post so the wristwatch is right behind the body


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

All the negative comments toward tattoos, large gauge earrings, hair styles, ect, just seems to me like just another form of prejudice. It's not socially acceptable anymore for closed minded people to call people of other races derogatory or segregating names sooooooo, guess they gotta have sooooomeone or something to express their ignorance toward eh? It's 2014 man, lotsa stuff had changed. And alot of people have gained interest in lots of once "uncouth" ways of self expression. Who cares? What's the big deal? Other than people just wanting something to be a jerk to someone else about. As far as any of the way a person looks having anything to do with how well they can do a job is seriously ridiculous.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

C'mon man seriously though? Everybody knows there's a difference between extreme examples and what I'm talking about dude... :/ I think guys that look like that are just as screwy as you do man.


Del_ said:


> Yeah, right.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 19, 2014)

I really don't have a problem with a couple tattoos...hell, I shoudn't because I've got a couple on me. But some of this over the top stuff I know for sure would turn a lot of my clients off so I really can't put anybody like that on board. Especially all the face rings and that type of ****. Lots of folks just don't go for that and those same folks pay my bills, so what can you do.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Personally, I think it's ****ed up that you even need to feel that way my friend. And part of the point I'm trying to make to some of these dudes is the more everyone caters to the closed minded in this world the more the problem persists. I know lots of people that want to be tattoed all over just like it sounds like you are. And they're too afraid to because of what people will think. And that's ******** man. None of us should ever be afraid of anything for the sake of others. And if all of the people who were normally too afraid would just go ahead and do what they want to... Then pretty soon the people who look the way they want will BE the majority. Not the other way around. 


just1 said:


> You guys have a good point I am starting my own tree service and I am coverd with ink hands , arms , legs , chest , gauged ears and long hair so I send my clean cut brother to talk to potential clients in person especially older people they don't seem to care after they see me up in the tree tops running a saw or after everything is finished and cleaned up but I don't want a bad first impression


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> None of us should ever be afraid of anything for the sake of others.




Whatever. But that's just the way it is. I'm like a lot of other guys in this business or a hundred others, I didn't make up the game but I have to play by it.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 19, 2014)

Del_ said:


> I don't care what ink people decide on wearing except when it comes to representing me and my company.
> 
> I don't care for the lifestyle it all too often represents and choose not to expose my clients to it.
> 
> ...



Fair statement.


----------



## just1 (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Personally, I think it's ****ed up that you even need to feel that way my friend. And part of the point I'm trying to make to some of these dudes is the more everyone caters to the closed minded in this world the more the problem persists. I know lots of people that want to be tattoed all over just like it sounds like you are. And they're too afraid to because of what people will think. And that's ******** man. None of us should ever be afraid of anything for the sake of others. And if all of the people who were normally too afraid would just go ahead and do what they want to... Then pretty soon the people who look the way they want will BE the majority. Not the other way around.


Yea but the thing is I don't care what anyone thinks about me I'm a hard worker a good father n husband and I've over come a pretty lengthy prision bid but me and my family have to live and too do so I have to work so if I have to cater to some a?$ hole to make a couple grand doing what I was put on this earth to do than so be it who am I to tell any one their wrong for having an opinion that's one of the greatest things about this country so I'm gonna keep sending little brother to the customers cause if they are happy then I end up being happy


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Personally, I think it's ****ed up that you even need to feel that way my friend. And part of the point I'm trying to make to some of these dudes is the more everyone caters to the closed minded in this world the more the problem persists. I know lots of people that want to be tattoed all over just like it sounds like you are. And they're too afraid to because of what people will think. And that's ******** man. None of us should ever be afraid of anything for the sake of others. And if all of the people who were normally too afraid would just go ahead and do what they want to... Then pretty soon the people who look the way they want will BE the majority. Not the other way around.


Equating the color of ones skin with the decision to get tats and piercings is a false argument. In tree service, you are not working for the trees, you are working for the person who owns the trees. If I think your tats scare off 5% of my business, I'm not hiring you. I have a family to feed as well. I don't have facial tats or piercings. It's not because I'm afraid of what people think of me, it's because I think it looks stupid


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

F


just1 said:


> Yea but the thing is I don't care what anyone thinks about me I'm a hard worker a good father n husband and I've over come a pretty lengthy prision bid but me and my family have to live and too do so I have to work so if I have to cater to some a?$ hole to make a couple grand doing what I was put on this earth to do than so be it who am I to tell any one their wrong for having an opinion that's one of the greatest things about this country so I'm gonna keep sending little brother to the customers cause if they are happy then I end up being happy


Fair enough. Because that's all that really matters. If you're happy with your life and yours are taken care of!


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey don't get me wrong man, most of the time facial tattoos and such are a very dumb decision. I agree with you there. Unless youve decided to dedicate your life to being in the body mod industry or are gonna be, hell I dunno a carnie all your life you know? But just cutting people out just for having visible tattoos seems a Lil bit silly to me. If it's like, pot leaves or gang related stuff... Orrrrrrr, like, one real choice tattoo I seen on a fellas neck one time stating "cop hater"... Hell you get my point man. Then yeah, I get it. And I wouldn't want em on my crew either. I guess I'm just trying to say, shouldn't it come down to an actual fair, educated judgement call? Not just a harsh generalization? 


HuskStihl said:


> Equating the color of ones skin with the decision to get tats and piercings is a false argument. In tree service, you are not working for the trees, you are working for the person who owns the trees. If I think your tats scare off 5% of my business, I'm not hiring you. I have a family to feed as well. I don't have facial tats or piercings. It's not because I'm afraid of what people think of me, it's because I think it looks stupid


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2014)

It's just business. Not a statement of a persons worth. As I said a while back, if a guy has limited contact with the client, no big deal, but of they are front and center, profit comes before making social statements. It is nothing against you or anybody else


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

I believe I'm starting to see what the real motivation is behind so many's opinion... Money. Wow.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> I believe I'm starting to see what the real motivation is behind so many's opinion... Money. Wow.


You nailed it. Business is all about money. I can't buy anything with the good feeling it gives me to hire a guy who looks like Darth Maul (sp? That bad guy from Star Wars)


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Del_ said:


> Don't forget several of us mentioned we think it looks stupid.


And I agree with you with certain things my friend. Not trying to be a jerk to you.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hahahaha! All things aside, that was funny as hell! Hahaha


HuskStihl said:


> You nailed it. Business is all about money. I can't buy anything with the good feeling it gives me to hire a guy who looks like Darth Maul (sp? That bad guy from Star Wars)


!


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

You guys mind if I ask a question pertaining to myself?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> All the negative comments toward tattoos, large gauge earrings, hair styles, ect, just seems to me like just another form of prejudice. It's not socially acceptable anymore for closed minded people to call people of other races derogatory or segregating names sooooooo, guess they gotta have sooooomeone or something to express their ignorance toward eh? It's 2014 man, lotsa stuff had changed. And alot of people have gained interest in lots of once "uncouth" ways of self expression. Who cares? What's the big deal? Other than people just wanting something to be a jerk to someone else about. As far as any of the way a person looks having anything to do with how well they can do a job is seriously ridiculous.


The people that work for me are a direct reflection of my business and myself. By having a customer unhappy and not tell there friends about my business or even worse tell others to stay away from my business because of the guys on my crew, it could potentially be thousands of thousands of dollars lost.

Furthermore when someone goes and gets a face tattoo or big gauged ears, they are taking the chance that someone will discriminate against them, and obviously they didn't care when they did it so don't come crying after someone looks at you funny or doesn't hire you. Every decision in life comes with pros and cons. It's your choose.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The people that work for me are a direct reflection of my business and myself. By having a customer unhappy and not tell there friends about my business or even worse tell others to stay away from my business because of the guys on my crew, it could potentially be thousands of thousands of dollars lost.
> 
> Furthermore when someone goes and gets a face tattoo or big gauged ears, they are taking the chance that someone will discriminate against them, and obviously they didn't care when they did it so don't come crying after someone looks at you funny or doesn't hire you. Every decision in life comes with pros and cons. It's your choose.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


But... shouldn't the WORK, your crew does for said client do the speaking for your business?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> But... shouldn't the WORK, your crew does for said client do the speaking for your business?


It does but when the customer says. They did great work but they looked like a whole crew of ex cons could be where you lose customers. 

It's just like I said. Everything you do in life has pros and cons. It is my business and therefor I control who works for me. It would be the same as hiring a women to drag brush. Now don't go get you pantys in a bunch. I don't have a problem hiring a girl but there is no way most girls would be as productive at dragging brush all day as a big line backer looking guy. 

It's kinda the same thing as cusing in front of customers during bids. I cuse alot. And I mean a lot but not in front of customers during a bid or on the job. It turns some people off and I could lose money. You have to accommodate your customers.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

I digress...


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 19, 2014)

I dont mind them and kinda been thinking about getting another one. I interviewed a guy last year that had a bunch on his arms and those didnt bother me it was the two lightning bolts on his neck and the tear drop by his eye that sealed the deal.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> I dont mind them and kinda been thinking about getting another one. I interviewed a guy last year that had a bunch on his arms and those didnt bother me it was the two lightning bolts on his neck and the tear drop by his eye that sealed the deal.


 teardrop by the eye and bolts on the neck I can understand shying away from.


treeman75 said:


> I dont mind them and kinda been thinking about getting another one. I interviewed a guy last year that had a bunch on his arms and those didnt bother me it was the two lightning bolts on his neck and the tear drop by his eye that sealed the deal.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh and by the way... "You're not working for the trees" You an arborist or do you just work for Asplundh?


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Oh and by the way... "You're not working for the trees" You an arborist or do you just work for Asplundh?


 Otolaryngologist


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Oh and by the way... "You're not working for the trees" You an arborist or do you just work for Asplundh?


You talking to me? If so I have my own show and never done the line clearance thing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 19, 2014)

If your talking to me, I also own my own show. Never done line clearance either.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## since16 (Jan 19, 2014)

Prison tats are unacceptable to most people. But artistic tats most people actually like, I started my sleeve 4 yrs ago and was worried what people's reactions would b. Scaring old lady's was not my ambition. My family is ultra conservative to my surprise everybody loved it. Every family get together they always wanted to see how much I got done and commented how good my artist was. The only person who hates it is my wife's grandma and screw her anyway! I really can't remember getting any dirty looks from anyone since I got it and I don't live in California. I think when most people see me doing trees with my tats they say yeah that looks like a tree man. How is it normal for a 40yr old panzy accountant to drive a Harley with straight pipes out to the bars covered with leather like he's some bad ass, but a guy who is a bad ass and does a job that most people can't physically handle can't have a couple tats.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally!!! A really good, intelligent reply! Gosh, thanks for that since16! Just as I was bout to lose hope in this thread! 


since16 said:


> Prison tats are unacceptable to most people. But artistic tats most people actually like, I started my sleeve 4 yrs ago and was worried what people's reactions would b. Scaring old lady's was not my ambition. My family is ultra conservative to my surprise everybody loved it. Every family get together they always wanted to see how much I got done and commented how good my artist was. The only person who hates it is my wife's grandma and screw her anyway! I really can't remember getting any dirty looks from anyone since I got it and I don't live in California. I think when most people see me doing trees with my tats they say yeah that looks like a tree man. How is it normal for a 40yr old panzy accountant to drive a Harley with straight pipes out to the bars covered with leather like he's some bad ass, but a guy who is a bad ass and does a job that most people can't physically handle can't have a couple tats.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Hey don't get me wrong man, most of the time facial tattoos and such are a very dumb decision. I agree with you there. Unless youve decided to dedicate your life to being in the body mod industry or are gonna be, hell I dunno a carnie all your life you know? But just cutting people out just for having visible tattoos seems a Lil bit silly to me. If it's like, pot leaves or gang related stuff... Orrrrrrr, like, one real choice tattoo I seen on a fellas neck one time stating "cop hater"... Hell you get my point man. Then yeah, I get it. And I wouldn't want em on my crew either. I guess I'm just trying to say, shouldn't it come down to an actual fair, educated judgement call? Not just a harsh generalization?



opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 19, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Finally!!! A really good, intelligent reply! Gosh, thanks for that since16! Just as I was bout to lose hope in this thread!



Hmmm,.. those who agree with you are intelligent. Ipso facto, disagreement proves persons are ________?

I suppose tattooed intolerance of the uninked community is OK these days.

I will try harder to think correctly but some tree customers may be tougher.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 20, 2014)

The best are the ones with all the facial tats, gauges, nose ring and a mowhawk. Seen a guy with metal fangs implanted on his bottom lip, had blood tattooed around the fangs. Love it when they get upset about people judging them. Kinda like a smoking hot chick wearing booty bottom daisy dukes and a cut off wife beater with no bra walking thru the mall and then getting pissed at the old "perverts" who are checking them out. When ya do that type of "shock" stuff, you are making a statement, and if ya want to do that, then you have no place on my crew. I got tats, u cant see them when I am at work. Some sleeves and such are ok, when they are done by a pro they can be pretty awesome, but when ya have FTW on your arm or some other offensive statement like that, then you deserve the judgment you receive as it is pretty obvious that you had bad judgment when ya did it. Many Marines have tats that are tributes to their fallen brothers. Those are 100% acceptable by most. I have seen the elderly stop and want to see those tats, ask about the fallen. It all depends on the tat, where it is and what the subject is. Tear drop, F the police or SS, no. American flag, EGA, kids birthdate or grandpas likness, yes.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 20, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> The best are the ones with all the facial tats, gauges, nose ring and a mowhawk. Seen a guy with metal fangs implanted on his bottom lip, had blood tattooed around the fangs. Love it when they get upset about people judging them. Kinda like a smoking hot chick wearing booty bottom daisy dukes and a cut off wife beater with no bra walking thru the mall and then getting pissed at the old "perverts" who are checking them out. When ya do that type of "shock" stuff, you are making a statement, and if ya want to do that, then you have no place on my crew. I got tats, u cant see them when I am at work. Some sleeves and such are ok, when they are done by a pro they can be pretty awesome, but when ya have FTW on your arm or some other offensive statement like that, then you deserve the judgment you receive as it is pretty obvious that you had bad judgment when ya did it. Many Marines have tats that are tributes to their fallen brothers. Those are 100% acceptable by most. I have seen the elderly stop and want to see those tats, ask about the fallen. It all depends on the tat, where it is and what the subject is. Tear drop, F the police or SS, no. American flag, EGA, kids birthdate or grandpas likness, yes.


 Exactly. Seems you really get it. I personally have a tattoo on each of the tops of my hands. One of a dragonfly for my mother as she loves dragonflys, and the other, a hummingbird drinking from a morning glory for my grandmother as that's her favorite bird and flower. The amount of positive comments on both of these tattoos by ALL ages and walks of life has shocked even me.


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess one of my biggest points is... The types... Of tattoos a person has, and the stories behind them should mebbe be more of what should be acceptable for judgement. Not so much placement. That make sense?


----------



## AW4130 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Hmmm,.. those who agree with you are intelligent. Ipso facto, disagreement proves persons are ________?
> 
> I suppose tattooed intolerance of the uninked community is OK these days.
> 
> I will try harder to think correctly but some tree customers may be tougher.


Thanks for calling me out on how I put that one. Really appreciate that actually.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't have a tattoo for discussion. I have it because I like it and I got it for that only reason. I don't like it when people literally wear their hearts on their sleave so to speak. I don't need to know why you got a particular tatoo anyymore than I need to know why you comb your hair that way or wear jeans instead of Dickies. You want a tattoo, you got it. Wanna discuss it? Do it on your own time. I have never had a customer ask about my tattoo or the other guys. That's not why we're at the house. And if they don't want us because of it, their loss.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 20, 2014)

No tats on me corpus. 
Aging is enough punishment. 
Do chicks really dig scars?


----------



## greg storms (Jan 20, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> No tats on me corpus.
> Aging is enough punishment.
> Do chicks really dig scars?


No Tats on me either, though I've accumulated my share of scars.
However, to quote our Australian Tree sis "hot chicks dig blokes with scars".
As the body ages, the tats look more like scars...IMO.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 20, 2014)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Calling immigrants "aliens" isn't?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



No just weird down here in AZ we call em Wets


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 20, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Thanks for calling me out on how I put that one. Really appreciate that actually.



Dont worry about it. Internet has the power to pervert innocent thought and opinion into fascism. Your gracious response demonstrates good manners. Thoughtful and polite impresses customers.

I would agree, since16 made his points well.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Tattoos are lame !


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking for a job, I am a ok Climber but do a much better job of yelling at people to get to work, or work faster. Witch ever is needed. Never been in prison ( for very long ) and very good at customer relations. I do however require a company truck (4x4) and a bull horn to help get the guys going after lunch.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 20, 2014)

Not on my crew with the SS tat. No way, no how. Don't care about the "other" meaning that makes it legit. You have one chance to make a first impression and that don't work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 20, 2014)

That's brings up an interesting thought for me , I thought that I was much more tolerant but I would not allow the SS tattoo to be exposed , you could work with me ..........but that would have to stay covered at all times .


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 20, 2014)

I dont know much about those tats but I think I know enough. Someone that is involved with that kind of stuff I would not around my business or my family.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 20, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance here but what is SS? 


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 20, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but what is SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Himmlers police . Not a real good group of nazis .


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 20, 2014)

SS Is a trade mark owned by General Motes Corp. that was started in the late 1960 as a emblem installed Gm muscle Cars. If it has ss on the side of it it was a fast Bad ass car. Like the one i had. It also just so happened to be worn By a part of the German army in ww2. The part that was responsible for enforcing things.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

Del_ said:


> "A signal of danger or a problem can be referred to as a red flag, a usage that originated in the 18th century. The term "red flag" is used, e.g., during screening of communications, and refers to specific words or phrases encountered that might indicate relevance to the case. For example, email spam filters make use of such "red flags"."




Well yeah, I know what a red flag means. I am curious as to what having two tattooed to your forehead denotes. A double threat?

And of course there are the wings. I think I qualify for purple and white but as now the only tattoo I have is on my right arm. You might be able to see it in my picture there. Its a boat anchor with the word MOM.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Anyone else rocking the wedding band tat?




I know a girl who has one... she is now divorced. Go figure. I can only imagine her X is an incompetent.

She is a younger miss, a bartender I had a chance to meet off chance when me and a friend stopped in for lunch and beer. I guess she was flirting with me when she said that I had a nice truck, I just smiled back and said, " I know, boy do I know".


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

I applied for a tree job and they told me that there is no smoking, cursing or spitting. I was taken aback and thought for a minute then told the guy that I didn't think they could get very much done with an attitude like that. I got the job, it was short lived. Go figure.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Old oak do you display that around customers and if so what has there reaction been ? I don't care about the tattoo I am not wearing it , I am curious that's all . At some point that has had to have a point where you've needed to explain it .


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> SS Is a trade mark owned by General Motes Corp. that was started in the late 1960 as a emblem installed Gm muscle Cars. If it has ss on the side of it it was a fast Bad ass car. Like the one i had. It also just so happened to be worn By a part of the German army in ww2. The part that was responsible for enforcing things.




Did GM really ever use the actual lightening bolts or was it just a regular SS?


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 20, 2014)

Regular SS for Super Sport


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Old oak do you display that around customers and if so what has there reaction been ? I don't care about the tattoo I am not wearing it , I am curious that's all . At some point that has had to have a point where you've needed to explain it .


Never had any problems, Never had a customer say any thing about my ink. The ss in on my inner arm so it is hard to see. Most i get are people ( not customers ) who just want to check out what you got. The only problem i have with bids are getting under cut by the local hacks. They tear the hell out of the yard and everything else, but they are cheaper.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 20, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Did GM really ever use the actual lightening bolts or was it just a regular SS?


Got me on that one, i was trying to be cleaver.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 20, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> SS Is a trade mark owned by General Motes Corp. that was started in the late 1960 as a emblem installed Gm muscle Cars. If it has ss on the side of it it was a fast Bad ass car. Like the one i had. It also just so happened to be worn By a part of the German army in ww2. The part that was responsible for enforcing things.



Thats a nazi ss runen. nazi voodoo symbal for victory. Victory denied to those murderous maniacs by the blood of many good Americans. (boys of many nations of course) Tat goes with blood laces on yer work boots I suppose? 

That, "it stands for Super Sport" nonsense didn't fly when I was a kid and should be insulting to anybody ya lay it on nowadays.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Regular SS for Super Sport
> 
> View attachment 329081




I seem to remember something about them actually using the lightening bolts at one time and having a lot of law suits. I might have even seen a car with lightening bolts but maybe somebody just put that on to be, uh, um funny?

There are two types of people who get Nazi type tattoos:

1. wannabe posers
2. real deal Nazis

Which are you Old Oak?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 20, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Thats a nazi ss runen. nazi voodoo symbal for victory. Victory denied to those murderous maniacs by the blood of many good Americans. (boys of many nations of course) Tat goes with blood laces on yer work boots I suppose?
> 
> That, "it stands for Super Sport" nonsense didn't fly when I was a kid and should be insulting to anybody ya lay it on nowadays.



I know! And what's the point of going through all that to proclaim your beliefs and then lie about it?

Well what's done is done, there is no denying it now Old Oak. I suppose now that if any of us would ever have a reason to talk to you we are gonna have to log onto NAZISITE.com cause I have feeling you might not be here to much longer.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 20, 2014)

Del_ said:


> Why did you get it?


I would prefer not to get kicked off the the board


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 21, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know! And what's the point of going through all that to proclaim your beliefs and then lie about it?
> 
> Well what's done is done, there is no denying it now Old Oak. I suppose now that if any of us would ever have a reason to talk to you we are gonna have to log onto NAZISITE.com cause I have feeling you might not be here to much longer.


Look who is talking, Am i wrong or did you not just get Let back on ? Doctor. I just posted some pictures because a lot of people were like that guy with this or that cant work for me and so on. It WILL SCARE OFF CUSTOMERS. I find most people dont give a S*** what is in your skin, most care about a fair price and good work. And that is what they get from me.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 21, 2014)

Del_ said:


> You ought to hang someplace you're welcome.
> 
> 
> .


 I could of said none of your business. Oh and Love you to.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 21, 2014)

I find if I have difficulty respecting or liking my co-workers or customers, then our business relationship tends to go sour.
Tats have never even entered the equation yet. 
Especially in the damn winter when only the beady eyes and beak are visible.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 21, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> I would prefer not to get kicked off the the board




It is hard to let go of childish things, we all try to make ourselves believe they have merit and would rather live with their inconsistencies than to admit that its a waste of time and is hurting us, that its just a ******** thing we really have no use for. We fill our heads with so much fabricated reason to this effect that we start to actually go insane and do horrible things to ourselves and others because it is what our fabricated reason has made us do. Its not your fault, everybody is doing it and now you are doing it too.

So don't feel bad about it, feel glad. Feel glad to know that you can throw your childish ******** away and still be a mighty fine person. Oprah ain't got **** on me bro and if you want, come on up, I'll burn that stupid ass thing off yer arm for ya!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 21, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> Look who is talking, Am i wrong or did you not just get Let back on ? Doctor. I just posted some pictures because a lot of people were like that guy with this or that cant work for me and so on. It WILL SCARE OFF CUSTOMERS. I find most people dont give a S*** what is in your skin, most care about a fair price and good work. And that is what they get from me.



Yes, I am a doctor, I am The Dan. I got banned because I purposely got into a fight with a moderator. Guess what? I won! But I have to admit the whole thing was full of **** and so am I... sometimes.

You, on the other hand, have Nazi symbolisms emblazoned into your flesh and it takes a mindset to do that so I have to ask: Are you full of ****?

I do believe it is true that the way we cherish these really crazy and worthless notions we all have will lead us to despair. It is very very hard to put these notions down much less recognize them. To be honest: they sound good! They make sense! But its not really so. Don't be fooled. You are not a Nazi but if you keep on this route you will be and you will die as one. DO NOT BE FOOLED!

Trust me, I have been fooled in my life. We all have and will be fooled again and again. Its Ok, you can learn to recognize it and choose not to partake. You win some, you loose some Either way its still a lot of work I won't lie and you are gonna get dirty but at least you will die clean without being suckered into joining some crazy ass scheme that tells you kill all the Jewish people.

Ok, the good doctor is going to bed now. I'll send you the bill in the morning.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 21, 2014)

Dr. Proteus,
I've never been to a shrink, but reading your demented posts makes me feel like I'm in the presence of one!
It is very enlightening. The part about offering to remove a tattoo via the judicious application of heat to the affected area sounds medieval, yet efficacious. Are you offering this service pro bono, or is there a hidden fee?


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 21, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know! And what's the point of going through all that to proclaim your beliefs and then lie about it?
> 
> Well what's done is done, there is no denying it now Old Oak. I suppose now that if any of us would ever have a reason to talk to you we are gonna have to log onto NAZISITE.com cause I have feeling you might not be here to much longer.



There has been multiple derogatory comments made in this thread that could be considered way out of line by today's overbearing Politically Correct world & mindset. Yet no one said nothing about it... This guy flashes a pic of a tat because that is what this thread is about & now he's the bad guy..? I bet if he had a Black Power fist tattooed no one would of said nothing.

Who cares what his beliefs are outside of the site.. How do you know it wasn't a sink or swim type of scenario when he got it. You ever think it might of been something the guy had to do to survive..? Maybe he's German & his grand father gave his life in the war..? Maybe he was raised with those beliefs.. Yet y'all judge & jump to conclusions which is A main point of this thread..

I know I could care less about what Old Oak does in his spare time as I do the rest of you. This is a site with members of all walks of life, not just the mainstream politically correct, right?? Then why would he not be around much longer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## just1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tell u guys what you need to leave oak alone how many of you guys have been unlucky enuff to do a prision bid ( I'm sure most of you have done stuff to deserve one ) when you have to do something like that you're eyes open up you stick with yours just like everyone else in there n if you don't some how over the stupidest things you could possibly think of there is trouble you get your face pushed in and not a single one and I stress one of you could stop it so stop pointing fingers at the guy the fact that he is out and works for a living says plenty My point of view changed while I was down state n I didn't go for some crazy drug related thing or some sicko weirdo stuff either I went down for fighting I got jumped and won while at the pub n got in a lot of trouble for it


----------



## just1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tell u what I would be quicker to hire a guy like Oak then some know it all stoned ass kid


----------



## just1 (Jan 21, 2014)

U guys act like this is face book


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 21, 2014)

just1 said:


> Tell u guys what you need to leave oak alone how many of you guys have been unlucky enuff to do a prision bid ( I'm sure most of you have done stuff to deserve one ) when you have to do something like that you're eyes open up you stick with yours just like everyone else in there n if you don't some how over the stupidest things you could possibly think of there is trouble you get your face pushed in and not a single one and I stress one of you could stop it so stop pointing fingers at the guy the fact that he is out and works for a living says plenty My point of view changed while I was down state n I didn't go for some crazy drug related thing or some sicko weirdo stuff either I went down for fighting I got jumped and won while at the pub n got in a lot of trouble for it


I don't even know you but I bet I could pick you out in a crowded bar.

I'm sure your mouth got you in that predickamint enuff said!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2014)

Black Power and SS is not comparable, just the opposite actually. To justify a tat that represents the death of innocent millions because a grandpa was in a war is, well its just dumb. Ignorance is bliss. To justify getting a tat because you were in prison is also, well, its dumb too. See, its a simple thing. Stay out. 

Now, before this gets out a hand. Anymore justification for a hate tat, hate speech or any of the like, like that, will resulting a banning that will last 1000 years or 1. Guys that get tats to fit in sometimes, while in the can. I get that, gotta survive. But every single time you get another, after you are out, you have missed a opportunity to cover that chit up. When ya don't, then ya must support what it stood for, or at least, that is what people will take away from it. Imagine, a elderly Jewish couple who where there as a child and seen what happened to their family, they look out the window at a guy yielding a saw with a big aas Nazi SS on his arm. BTW, to confuse the Nazi SS with a Chevy SS, speaks volumes. I could have SS all over, as its my initials. But the minute I do it in that the Nazi style, then it no longer represents anything but the murder of baby's.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 21, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes, I am a doctor, I am The Dan. I got banned because I purposely got into a fight with a moderator. Guess what? I won! But I have to admit the whole thing was full of **** and so am I... sometimes.
> 
> You, on the other hand, have Nazi symbolisms emblazoned into your flesh and it takes a mindset to do that so I have to ask: Are you full of ****?
> 
> ...


Yes you did win, well sort of. You are back because we missed you and a lot of people asked the mods for your return. ( i missed you also) If it was not for that you would not be here. Was it not you that was counting his bullets to make sure he had enough to kill his neighbors. I would like to add i have never been in jail,never had handcuffs put on me although i have put them on others. With this picking over tattoos has anyone looked around at all the cops with them. I knew several with full sleeves on both arms, i mean no room for any more. They were allowed to wear short sleeves at work. I knew a Boston detective that had his wife's name on his neck. The department had no problem with it because he was hired based on the testing and his background. You would never known that guy was a cop. It worked good. Thanks for the help though, i do feel so much better. Glad i was help full in giving everyone more to talk about in this thread, I will not comment any more in this thread as i don't want to get anyone upset, Mr Sgreanbeans has laid down the law and i intend to follow it. ( i know he is still mad at me for not wearing a helmet in my pictures) I will leave you with this- Have a Wonderful Day, You have a Wonderful day for it


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anywho LOL after that awkward moment I am gonna double post all day and night so hopefully the mods will be too busy dealing with my nonsense to focus anywhere else !


----------



## capetrees (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure that would go over REAL SMOOTH with my Jewish clients and German clients that hated the Nazis and what the group did to a proud country.

Even better is now some newbies are deciding we should lay off. The site started by asking if tats are a problem when hiring. To answer, yes, they can be and this is a perfect example.


----------



## just1 (Jan 21, 2014)

NCTREE said:


> I don't even know you but I bet I could pick you out in a crowded bar.
> 
> I'm sure your mouth got you in that predickamint enuff said!


Not at all just because you suffer from the I can't control my big mouth syndrome dosent mean I do cause I'm sure u speak from experience


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 21, 2014)

I am getting in to this post late, but to get it back on subject... I see nothing wrong with visible tats as long as the content is not offensive. This is not the 1950's anymore they are common place and accepted. I have tats on my hand and forearm and as most of you know my day job is in a different world, which puts me in meetings with academics and politicians on a weekly bases and no one bats an eye at them. 

With that said if I had a spider web or rebel flag on my arm there may be an issue (working in the liberal north)


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 21, 2014)

You (any potential employee) want me to sign your paycheque? Then you better represent my company to MY standards. It has soaked up a lotta my blood, sweat, tears, time, and tons of stress to get to where it is. It is MINE, not yours. You are a nobody; a potential ant on my anthill, a bee in my hive. Whether I decide to give you the opportunity to fetch me nectar is gonna depend on a lot of things. 
Your tattoos matter, and I don't care if you think otherwise.
So does your body language, your clothing, your resume and references (I will check them), your verbal interaction with me, co-workers and clients. 
Also don't care if you can swing from vines like Tarzan, or have a hard luck sob story, incl. time in prison.
8 pages of tattoo discussion on a commercial tree care and climbing forum... Bizarre. Lotsa threads that actually relate to "commercial tree care and climbing" never get off the ground. Go figure. This is ARBORISTSITE!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 21, 2014)

just1 said:


> Not at all just because you suffer from the I can't control my big mouth syndrome dosent mean I do cause I'm sure u speak from experience


Well we all know anyone who has been unfortunate enough to do prison time is the victim and not the crime. You are who you surround yourself with.


----------



## Sgf (Jan 21, 2014)

9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive. 






And here's my one exposed tattoo that started all of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 21, 2014)

Sgf said:


> 9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess your a firefighter who likes beer and climbing palm trees?


----------



## Sgf (Jan 21, 2014)

Close! I'm rather old school for a 20 year old and hold traditions close and it's a pine cone but I do enjoy beer. Oh and I guess I kind of like doing tree work.


----------



## Sgf (Jan 21, 2014)

Close! I'm rather old school for a 20 year old and hold traditions close and it's a pine cone but I do enjoy beer. Oh and I guess I kind of like doing tree work.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 21, 2014)

Sgf said:


> Close! I'm rather old school for a 20 year old and hold traditions close and it's a pine cone but I do enjoy beer. Oh and I guess I kind of like doing tree work.



Haha.. I thought you were testing the waters for a second, on the small screen it looked like another German emblem for a second. Nice ink bud, I like the idea.. Your pretty brave to even post your ink after that fiasco.. Really though, cool piece.. I don't think I've ever seen pine cones in a tat. Looks fresh bud!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you! That's my favorite of my many tattoos


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 21, 2014)

There's more than likely a "pro's and cons of the third reich" thread somewhere on the political forum right now if anybody is interested. I'm glad we can _mostly_ all agree that Nazi Germany is not supercool


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 21, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> There's more than likely a "pro's and cons of the third reich" thread somewhere on the political forum right now if anybody is interested. I'm glad we can _mostly_ all agree that Nazi Germany is not supercool



Hahaha.. "Pros & Con's of the third Reich" You just sounded like my 9th grade history teacher.. I think she spent the entire year on it... Just minus the "Pros".. Poor lady, she had the funniest waddle..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2014)

Sgf said:


> 9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stuff like that, I would be fine with. Not that I am the deciding factor for anything other than my own. Other guys may have higher standards, and thats fine. Like P said above. When it is your show, you make the rules.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 21, 2014)

I was gonna get one in 1980 in Hong Kong,(westpac), I didn't go thru with it, probably because I would of been busted because I was in the Navy, never wanted one since. Not a big deal to me, unless it is really offensive or something. Probably not a good idea for sales guy tho.
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have a problem with them, unless they're offensive to me or others. The SS, wouldn't make it.
I don't have any ink. That's my choice, just as expressing oneself as a canvas is someone's else.
I have to agree with Pelorus that it's my show, my rules. I guess I prefer tattoos that can be covered up. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate a good artistic tattoo, just not on someone's face. Not really fond of them on the neck or hands either.
My customers hire me to get their job done. If the person who helps me get that done has a non-offensive sleeve that accidentally shows under their shirt while they're dragging brush, I have to think that any negative thoughts a customer has, is quickly forgotten by the professional manner in which we conduct ourselves.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 21, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> You (any potential employee) want me to sign your paycheque? Then you better represent my company to MY standards. It has soaked up a lotta my blood, sweat, tears, time, and tons of stress to get to where it is. It is MINE, not yours. You are a nobody; a potential ant on my anthill, a bee in my hive. Whether I decide to give you the opportunity to fetch me nectar is gonna depend on a lot of things.
> Your tattoos matter, and I don't care if you think otherwise.
> So does your body language, your clothing, your resume and references (I will check them), your verbal interaction with me, co-workers and clients.
> Also don't care if you can swing from vines like Tarzan, or have a hard luck sob story, incl. time in prison.
> 8 pages of tattoo discussion on a commercial tree care and climbing forum... Bizarre. Lotsa threads that actually relate to "commercial tree care and climbing" never get off the ground. Go figure. This is ARBORISTSITE!


"A bee in my hive, fetch me nectar, you are nobody" -pelorus. geez you sound like such a massive dbag. whatever you guys pay 12-15 hr and expect doogie howser. Throw him a longsleeve and ****.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 22, 2014)

mr. holden wood said:


> "A bee in my hive, fetch me nectar, you are nobody" -pelorus. geez you sound like such a massive dbag. whatever you guys pay 12-15 hr and expect doogie howser. Throw him a longsleeve and ****.



Haha. Last groundie I had got paid $20/hr and usually made more cause it always got rounded up. Plus a lot of extra perks, but yet...he had a massive attitude issue (attributable to alcoholism and failed relationships) that he frequently brought to work and it just got to be a bit much. Won't let that happen again with anyone working with me. 
I think the OP's tats look fine and no big deal. Even gave him a "like" for his post, for whatever measure of goodwill that constitutes!


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 22, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Haha. Last groundie I had got paid $20/hr and usually made more cause it always got rounded up. Plus a lot of extra perks, but yet...he had a massive attitude issue (attributable to alcoholism and failed relationships) that he frequently brought to work and it just got to be a bit much. Won't let that happen again with anyone working with me.
> I think the OP's tats look fine and no big deal. Even gave him a "like" for his post, for whatever measure of goodwill that constitutes!



Dang! Just a reg drunk groundie making $20?? Man that sure beats the $7 I'm making now & I'm sober everyday, but I'm under the table so i think it's pretty competitive.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 22, 2014)

Sgf said:


> 9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why that is actually some very nice tattoo-ing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 22, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> Yes you did win, well sort of. You are back because we missed you and a lot of people asked the mods for your return. ( i missed you also) If it was not for that you would not be here. Was it not you that was counting his bullets to make sure he had enough to kill his neighbors. I would like to add i have never been in jail,never had handcuffs put on me although i have put them on others. With this picking over tattoos has anyone looked around at all the cops with them. I knew several with full sleeves on both arms, i mean no room for any more. They were allowed to wear short sleeves at work. I knew a Boston detective that had his wife's name on his neck. The department had no problem with it because he was hired based on the testing and his background. You would never known that guy was a cop. It worked good. Thanks for the help though, i do feel so much better. Glad i was help full in giving everyone more to talk about in this thread, I will not comment any more in this thread as i don't want to get anyone upset, Mr Sgreanbeans has laid down the law and i intend to follow it. ( i know he is still mad at me for not wearing a helmet in my pictures) I will leave you with this- Have a Wonderful Day, You have a Wonderful day for it




No, I was counting bullets to see if I had enough to protect my neighbors and thank you for your contribution as well.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 22, 2014)

jimmycrackcorn said:


> Dang! Just a reg drunk groundie making $20?? Man that sure beats the $7 I'm making now & I'm sober everyday, but I'm under the table so i think it's pretty competitive..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 $7??

Can I ask how old are you and is this your main source of income? In Boston??


----------



## capetrees (Jan 22, 2014)

Del_ said:


> View attachment 329204
> 
> Gang tats are cool.


 
No they're not.
Might as well just go directly to jail. I would venture a guess very very few gang members don't go to jail. And then from there its all downhill and a lifelong uphill battle to fix a dumb idea made as an impressionable youth.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 22, 2014)

capetrees said:


> $7??
> 
> Can I ask how old are you and is this your main source of income? In Boston??



Hahaha... I was waiting for someone to catch that...It was supposed to have an emoticon at the end for sarcasm but the tapatalk app doesn't have any for me. Im 31 to answer your question.

On the serious side, 20pr hr is alot for a groundie who is always drunk & creates static within a company.. Negativity/Drama is cancer within a company, it spreads to everyone there. Gotta remove it quickly.

To me, $20pr hr groundie = an employee who shows up everyday sober, HAS A LICENSE & experience with a medium duty truck for ex. A CDL cheat, can back any size trailer, takes direction without question, can sharpen a saw, is enthusiastic to learn new techniques, goes the extra mile & knows all the other aspects of tree work I'm not gunna list out, however there is one list floating around here. It's called something like "how to be a good ground guy" & is 100% on point. I've never come across so many PPL/Grown men that can't perform these things listed above since I started in this industry. The other industries I've worked in, it was just a given that you knew how to do the above. No offense to anyone in particular, I think it's just the youth of today.

And to stay on topic... His/Her ink wouldn't determine the pay, at least not if I was the one paying him. But it was offensive, depending on interaction with the customers I might ask him to cover it up. Very rarley do customers interact up close with our crew unless they are asking for add ons. They tend to keep a distance or come up to me because I'm the most familiar face (introduced during estimate) & at that point I'll walk with them away from the danger/loud zone. But on the flip side to that, sometimes there is that homeowner that wants to help, in that scenario, offensive ink could be seen if present. But that's a whole nother thread about ""homeowners fascinated & chucking s*** into the chipper"". 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Jan 22, 2014)

The SS or Shutzstaffel were the elite Nazi organisation dedicated to the Fuhrer, under Himmler it was responsible for the vast majority of WWII war crimes(although Russia had a go too) including the systematic cold blooded extermination of approx 12 million men, women and children by any means necessary and with unbelievable suffering. Members of the SS were pure blood Aryans who shared the ideology of the master race. 

Anyone who tattoos those letters in that style on their body is a complete c***. Ignorance is no defence, that just makes them an ignorant c***


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 22, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> Yes you did win, well sort of. You are back because we missed you and a lot of people asked the mods for your return. ( i missed you also) If it was not for that you would not be here. Was it not you that was counting his bullets to make sure he had enough to kill his neighbors. I would like to add i have never been in jail,never had handcuffs put on me although i have put them on others. With this picking over tattoos has anyone looked around at all the cops with them. I knew several with full sleeves on both arms, i mean no room for any more. They were allowed to wear short sleeves at work. I knew a Boston detective that had his wife's name on his neck. The department had no problem with it because he was hired based on the testing and his background. You would never known that guy was a cop. It worked good. Thanks for the help though, i do feel so much better. Glad i was help full in giving everyone more to talk about in this thread, I will not comment any more in this thread as i don't want to get anyone upset, Mr Sgreanbeans has laid down the law and i intend to follow it. ( i know he is still mad at me for not wearing a helmet in my pictures) I will leave you with this- Have a Wonderful Day, You have a Wonderful day for it



Hmmm... never heard a city/county detainee, state prisoner, prison employee, PO or LEO interchange "prison" and "jail." Perhaps a regional thing. Perhaps...

Matter of fact, much of what you write has painfully elastic meaning. Whether or not those are pics of _your_ arm, I'm sure you got yer jollies freakin out the squares. If you did a bit I'm sure the psychology, and strained sympathetic naive excuses gave you quite the laugh. Want us to think you're bad, OK.

ss bolts, spiderwebs, mean plenty, but the red iron crosses,.. do you have permission from "_A_ lice _B_ aker" to wear them? Earned them? Not surprised if you don't answer. Wouldn't want to be you if Aryan members see it and ya don't.

If seen by the wrong eyes in the wrong place, whole crew and business equipment could be targeted.

If employee has gang tats, they are obliged to perform illegal activities. Until tats are removed/modified and name changed, presume still active. Blood in, blood out.

Hiring an alcoholic drug user with a record would be bad but an AB affiliated, drug dealing, skin peddling, thieving, murder for hire extortionist, always prowling for minority woman and children to terrorize, would be a stratospherically foolish move by an employer.

I know this all started with artistic tattoos. Some have meanings intended and not intended.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> I'm sure you got yer jollies freakin out the squares..



Haaa... I haven't heard that in years.. Awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## since16 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sgf said:


> 9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the small pic I thought it was a skull with a spider in its mouth


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Hmmm... never heard a city/county detainee, state prisoner, prison employee, PO or LEO interchange "prison" and "jail." Perhaps a regional thing. Perhaps...
> 
> Matter of fact, much of what you write has painfully elastic meaning. Whether or not those are pics of _your_ arm, I'm sure you got yer jollies freakin out the squares. If you did a bit I'm sure the psychology, and strained sympathetic naive excuses gave you quite the laugh. Want us to think you're bad, OK.
> 
> ...


 WOW, you just jump from one thing to another with NO CLUE what you are even talking about. ( try to keep things on a more structured paragraph ) I stated in my post YOU quoted that i was done with this thread, you want to pull me back in with your Bazaar ramblings. You don't need to quote A-B laws to me, i know plenty about them. I have done several reports on them when i was in collage studying Criminal Justice. I was a A+ student. You mite consider getting help from the good Doctor P. , I hear he is accepting new patients.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 22, 2014)

Sgf said:


> 9 pages of this is a bit silly and I started the thread! So what I gather is that it depends some people hate them and others don't give a damn as long as its not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure does look more like hops than pine cone to me. Beer is good. Beer + swinging axe could be bad.

If right axe head was flipped, kinda looks like a hammerskins tattoo. Not enough to be confused though.

Years ago I met a kid from Toronto at a concert and he proudly displayed his new tattoo. This poofy, suburbanite, liberal, artsy, musician had a web with red inlay on his elbow. Told him spider web means prison stay at the least and how, to some, means more. He laughed, didn't believe me. Told him, in some places the red can mean you killed for your race. He looked sick.

Is your tat planned to be the center of a themed sleeve?


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 22, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> WOW, you just jump from one thing to another with NO CLUE what you are even talking about. ( try to keep things on a more structured paragraph ) I stated in my post YOU quoted that i was done with this thread, you want to pull me back in with your Bazaar ramblings. You don't need to quote A-B laws to me, i know plenty about them. I have done several reports on them when i was in collage studying Criminal Justice. I was a A+ student. You mite consider getting help from the good Doctor P. , I hear he is accepting new patients.



Wasn't me that told ya goodbye.

You wanted to come across as THE bad man in your first post and have fun, well fine. You're it.

Cant know that you're just a collage boy either.

Could be real deal 1488 for all we know now.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Sure does look more like hops than pine cone to me. Beer is good. Beer + swinging axe could be bad.
> 
> If right axe head was flipped, kinda looks like a hammerskins tattoo. Not enough to be confused though.
> 
> ...


Is everyone a Hammer skin or a A-B member to you, you seem to have that mind set. Like you are looking for old friends


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 22, 2014)

Hammer skins never crossed my mind when i saw it.



Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Wasn't me that told ya goodbye.
> 
> You wanted to come across as THE bad man in your first post and have fun, well fine. You're it.
> 
> ...


I came across the way i am, Thought i would stir the ****, it worked. You do know some, you might know a whole bunch. But those are the easy ones. 14 words and 88 stands for HH. The harder ones are Mexican gangs and if you think the A-B is bad you should see what Laemme will do to people.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> The harder ones are Mexican gangs and if you think the A-B is bad you should see what Laemme will do to people.



Oak is right

The nastiest thing I've ever seen in my life was this online video of these two Mexican dudes that supposedly ratted on the cartel. It wasn't a movie, it was the real deal. It involved two guys tied up, a couple masked individuals, a buck knife & a Stihl. They were forced to confess & then meet they're destiny. Absolutely zero regard for human decency or human life, complete animals.

Put it this way, i was scared to run my saw at work the next day @ work & still cringe thinking about the video. Im far from a soft individual but i regret seeing it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 23, 2014)

jimmycrackcorn said:


> Oak is right
> 
> The nastiest thing I've ever seen in my life was this online video of these two Mexican dudes that supposedly ratted on the cartel. It wasn't a movie, it was the real deal. It involved two guys tied up, a couple masked individuals, a buck knife & a Stihl. They were forced to confess & then meet they're destiny. Absolutely zero regard for human decency or human life, complete animals.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you two are right.

Mexican, Salvadoran and Russian gangs are the real baddies. Other criminal organizations are misunderstood sweeties.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha.. Now your catching on.. 

Seriously though, that video was gross & speaks volumes about what is going on 10miles across the imaginary thing we can a border..

Honestly though & with out googling, when was the last time you heard about the AB or groups with similar beliefs in the news? Wannabee teenagers spray painting swastikas on churches doesn't count either LOL..





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Jan 23, 2014)

How about the Spanish inquisition, they liked elaborate drawn out agony throughout medieval Europe. Being keel hauled by the British navy was basically a boat length underwater cheese grater that removed pretty much everything fleshy and in saltwater too, the lucky ones drowned. Imagination seems to be the limiting factor with pain, well, maybe blood loss too


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 23, 2014)

Someone posted that vid on here last year and your right it was bad. I felt the exactly the same way and wish i didnt watch it.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> Someone posted that vid on here last year and your right it was bad. I felt the exactly the same way and wish i didnt watch it.



Yeah man..! Uggh!!! In glad I'm not alone.. LOL. I need to start a support group or some chit.. Well call it PTVD, post tramatic video disorder.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgf (Jan 23, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Sure does look more like hops than pine cone to me. Beer is good. Beer + swinging axe could be bad.
> 
> If right axe head was flipped, kinda looks like a hammerskins tattoo. Not enough to be confused though.
> 
> ...




It won't be a themed sleeve but I'm planning on doing many high quality spot tattoos.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 23, 2014)

It's interesting to point out that Oak never denied being as member of a gang or group that supports or uses these tats. I did read that he didn't want to discuss why he has them. Hmmm...

I would think an A+ college grad that did studies and reports on this type of tat and it's meaning wouldn't put such things on his own body without going full in and knowing the ramifications.

Unless of course they aren't actually his tats and just a pic he got off the internet.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2014)

The "college" stuff sounds fishy to me. 
Oak's posts might be "based on real events", but to call them nonfiction might be stretching the donkey's tail.


----------



## Jabuol (Jan 23, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> WOW, you just jump from one thing to another with NO CLUE what you are even talking about. ( try to keep things on a more structured paragraph ) I stated in my post YOU quoted that i was done with this thread, you want to pull me back in with your Bazaar ramblings. You don't need to quote A-B laws to me, i know plenty about them. I have done several reports on them when i was in collage studying Criminal Justice. I was a A+ student. You mite consider getting help from the good Doctor P. , I hear he is accepting new patients.



Seems like an A+ student would know how to spell _college_ and use the terms bizarre and bazaar correctly. Or maybe he _was_ in a collage...like the Neo Nazi Fan Club Hall of Fame. He's sure enough bizarre.
And no, I wouldn't hire him. Ever.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2014)

I make lots of spelling mistakes, but the devious Orientals who built the IPod are responsible for them.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> I make lots of spelling mistakes, but the devious Orientals who built the IPod are responsible for them.


I know its stereotypical but when I hear or read the word "oriental" I think of a guy walking with a huge basket of rice on his head with a AK-47 hidden in there and wearing a belt made of C4 is thatt weird ! And I am not lying , my wife just said she found a new dry cleaner and I asked who owns it and she said orientals and I thought of that !


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 23, 2014)

jimmycrackcorn said:


> Haha.. Now your catching on..
> 
> Seriously though, that video was gross & speaks volumes about what is going on 10miles across the imaginary thing we can a border..
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 23, 2014)

Sgf said:


> It won't be a themed sleeve but I'm planning on doing many high quality spot tattoos.



If ya went with a theme I bet the guys here would have some good suggestions, especially the vintage saw guys.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2014)

.......the_ piece de resistance_ could feature a furry grinning beaver standing on a stump holding a chainsaw.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

That was deep my friend... Who is the professor though? I must of missed something.

Y'all sure are reved up about a guys tattoo in a tattoo thread.. If I was introduced to Mr. Oak on the street, bar, wherever, I would shake his hand just as I would anyone one else no matter their beliefs. Even if it was some cracker hating gang banger, id do the same. I could care less about what someone believes in, there actions towards me after that would determine my opinion about them. 

With that said, how many on here have personally had negative dealings with Mr. Oak or are y'all just assuming he is a total D-Bag because of his purported beleifs. 

Speaking of assuming, how many of you are just assuming I believe in the same chit he does just because I didn't like the way y'all came off to him after seeing a simple tattoo. It was like a BS PC kagaroo court jumping to conclusions.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2014)

Them is some pretty deep thoughts, Jimmy.
I don't think I'd be inclined to sing Happy Birthday to a North Korean nutcase though, or play basketball with him.
I think I could care about someone's beliefs. I wouldn't want to stay married to a woman who hated men and had a tattoo about eradicating a pelorus.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm still awaiting an answer to the questions posed to Oak. Why does he have the tats he claims to have? Is he a member of a group affiliated with those tats? Does he believe in what the tats advertise in todays current world? These are all questions a company owner would ask of a potential employee if the tats were part of the decision to employ this person. Thats what the thread started as, no?


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Them is some pretty deep thoughts, Jimmy.
> I don't think I'd be inclined to sing Happy Birthday to a North Korean nutcase though, or play basketball with him.
> I think I could care about someone's beliefs. I wouldn't want to stay married to a woman who hated men and had a tattoo about eradicating a pelorus.



I heard Dennis taught Kim Jong-un how to dunk & get super models. Kim does have a pretty cool hair cut, wouldn't doubt the super model part.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 23, 2014)

He seems like a nice enough guy and im sure he is. Is he the one that got a crane a while back? Id like to see some work pics and hear how its working out.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 23, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Them is some pretty deep thoughts, Jimmy.
> I don't think I'd be inclined to sing Happy Birthday to a North Korean nutcase though, or play basketball with him.
> I think I could care about someone's beliefs. I wouldn't want to stay married to a woman who hated men and had a tattoo about eradicating a pelorus.



Deep thoughts, light on integrity.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 23, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> .......the_ piece de resistance_ could feature a furry grinning beaver standing on a stump holding a chainsaw.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 23, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


>




Man I never did understand that song, just knew it talked about brown beaver...
My mind took it into the gutter..

Still don't get it..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2014)

That sing is very Bazaar [_sic_].


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 23, 2014)

capetrees said:


> I'm still awaiting an answer to the questions posed to Oak. Why does he have the tats he claims to have? Is he a member of a group affiliated with those tats? Does he believe in what the tats advertise in todays current world? These are all questions a company owner would ask of a potential employee if the tats were part of the decision to employ this person. That's what the thread started as, no?


 I use a contract climber sometimes for the real hard removals and my guy had to back out of a job ( had to go to court because of his divorce ) but he did set me up with his friend who Also did contract climbing. He said this guy was good. I am ok you say he is good that all i need. My new contract climber shows up on time ready to work. Go over the game plan and come to find out this guy is the best Dam climber i have ever seen. Takes a dangers job and makes it looks easy. Looks out for the guys on the ground, makes sure no property damage will occur and cuts my estimated time of one full hard day almost in half. Respectful and well spoken. And you know what--- He was a black man with a spiderweb tat on his neck, dreads down to his belt line and was 6ft 5 and about 290. Did i care what he looked like, S*** No, all i cared about was that he could do the job he was hired for. His ink and his looks did not affect how he does his job. That is what this thread is about, is it not ? Exposed tattoos and employment. If you hire some one during the winter do you have them strip to check them over ? What i believe in and what you believe in might be 2 different things but if i am looking for a employee that's what i am looking for, not a male model.


----------



## tidy (Jan 23, 2014)

I've used a dread locked and inked up climber before-I fired him because he was at times unreliable,aggressive and also had a daily drug habit. His appearance played no role in the way things unfolded. The people here have asked whether you support the lifestyle that those specific tatts that you posted represent. This question remains unanswered.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 24, 2014)

tidy said:


> This question remains unanswered.



Hahaha... You guys are relentless.. Where's the emoticon for beating a dead horse..

If the guy gives the answer y'all are dying to hear it's just going to lead to a bombardment of other stupid questions or comments. Why would he want to answer.. 

Yall can act like you really want him to answer & say it's something from the past, but we all know they are nothing but fully loaded questions. To be frank, its none of anyone business... just saying.

Not for nothing but, if this guy was sitting next to you at a bar or wherever, would y'all even be asking? And when ignored, keep nosing around about it? There's that saying.. "Mess with the bull, you get the horns". Haaa.. I love that phrase!


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 24, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> I use a contract climber sometimes for the real hard removals and my guy had to back out of a job ( had to go to court because of his divorce ) but he did set me up with his friend who Also did contract climbing. He said this guy was good. I am ok you say he is good that all i need. My new contract climber shows up on time ready to work. Go over the game plan and come to find out this guy is the best Dam climber i have ever seen. Takes a dangers job and makes it looks easy. Looks out for the guys on the ground, makes sure no property damage will occur and cuts my estimated time of one full hard day almost in half. Respectful and well spoken. And you know what--- He was a black man with a spiderweb tat on his neck, dreads down to his belt line and was 6ft 5 and about 290. Did i care what he looked like, S*** No, all i cared about was that he could do the job he was hired for. His ink and his looks did not affect how he does his job. That is what this thread is about, is it not ? Exposed tattoos and employment. If you hire some one during the winter do you have them strip to check them over ? What i believe in and what you believe in might be 2 different things but if i am looking for a employee that's what i am looking for, not a male model.



Wasn't a black man, it was *Predator!!!*


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 24, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Wasn't a black man, it was *Predator!!!*



Hahaha.. Predator...! Stop it now... That's racist.. LOL.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Jan 24, 2014)

The only tattoos that bother me are the ones that bother most people, the deliberately offensive ones. If you get a tattoo of a dismembered baby on your forehead then expect judgement. Would I employ someone with tattoos? sure, depending on tattoo, the person wearing it, the job they're expected to be doing and the environment they're doing it in. Most of my mates have tattoos, the fishermen, army boys, football fanatics etc I've known have had tattoos. I'm thinking of getting the wedding band one, might save a finger one day, also wouldn't mind a remembrance poppy but that's another story


----------



## treesmith (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 24, 2014)

This is going no where but down. Easy with what you say. Racism is ignorant, no matter what direction it is pointed. To celebrate any who promote it, is a clear example of a bigot. Disagreeing with ones ideology is one thing, to promote, praise or perpetrate hate because the color of ones skin is another.........its disgusting. Again........go easy with what you say.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 24, 2014)

tidy said:


> I've used a dread locked and inked up climber before-I fired him because he was at times unreliable,aggressive and also had a daily drug habit. His appearance played no role in the way things unfolded. The people here have asked whether you support the lifestyle that those specific tatts that you posted represent. This question remains unanswered.


 +1
Still unanswered but add one question to the mix, why are they unanswered?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2014)

capetrees said:


> +1
> Still unanswered but add one question to the mix, why are they unanswered?


Why do you care so much? Don't you have anything else in life to worry about or are you just that bored? He was asked to stop by a mod. Just leave it be.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 24, 2014)

This thread is useless and needs to go away, I don't see any informative info or discussion here. Why are we still talking about stupid ****?


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 24, 2014)

treesmith said:


>



Hope you got a discount if it was s'posed to say "no regrets"


----------



## treesmith (Jan 24, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Hope you got a discount if it was s'posed to say "no regrets"


Pulled it off google, there's more where this came from


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 24, 2014)

Be leery of dyslexic tattoo artists or you could regert it.


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 5, 2014)

we had a guy with tattoos he got arrested for murder... jus sayin


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 5, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> we had a guy with tattoos he got arrested for murder... jus sayin


yea that's what i was thinking, the more tattoos you have the more likely you are to kill someone for no reason. Makes sense to me ..


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm relieved your avatar only lists "tree killer".


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 6, 2014)

When a young Marine, me and a bunch of buddy's made the pilgrimage to Tiger Jimmy's in San Diego. Right after we got back from Somalia. We all got motto tats. My one buddy got the traditional D.I. Devil Dog tat with Sgt Chevrons. When we all got back to the barracks, started crackin tops and checking them out. He was pretty pissed to learn that he was a Petty Officer 1st Class instead of a Sgt! They put the strips upside down, LOL!


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well guys, I am not in tree service and I have quite a few tattoos. I have several of them visible.

Visible tattoos do not bother me in most situations. The racist, gang tattoos do. 
I myself would not hire someone with nazi symbols or gang related tattoos that are visible. A few reasons for my thinking on this are customers. Lets say you have a old Jewish lady as a customer and saw a swastika on one of your men. He might be the best worker ever but has now made the old lady upset. She will put the word out and that is bad business. Another thing, add a "La Nuestra Familia" tattood guy on the same crew. Might be a great worker but now him and the nazi are not going to get along and cause you a bunch of problems which will move throughout your whole crew and eventually end up a problem at a work site.

I think its a choice of the boss. Del_ might not hire me because I have a visible Celtic Cross on my forearm that says "Father, Son, Holy Ghost" (hope you don't mind me using you as my example Del_) All up to him, It might make him uncomfortable and he might think it would make a future customer uncomfortable. Again "His Choice" Just like it was up to me to get that tattoo on my forearm knowing a potential employer might not like it.

I thought about my tattoos long before I got them and knew there could be repercussions for them. When someone gets a tattoo they have to think about it for life and realize that its their choice and it can screw thing up in employment situations.

Now on a personal note I will say something about tattoos that can be covered but have a racist or gang affiliated meaning. 
I would not hire them at all because of the meaning and hatred behind them. I don't like them and don't like what they stand for and won't condone it. "My choice"!!! I have hired several people with tattoos and looked at the tattoos before I hired them. When I got hired my boss asked me if I had any and asked to look at them. I was young and dumb at the time and wondered why. I was told that he had a family to support and if I had offensive tattoos he could lose business and it would effect him being able to support his family. That was 21 years ago. If I get any new tattoos (which I have) I always tell him what I am thinking of and ask him if he minds. My choice to get it, his choice to say no, my choice to keep my job.


----------



## wheelloader123 (Feb 6, 2014)

"Not everybody with a tattoo is in jail, But everybody in jail has a tattoo"!!!!!!!!! The scenes we used to only see on the cover of National Geographic Magazine from some far distant land, now we see at McDonald's every morning. Can we all say "DECLINE"!


----------

